# ***competition*** please read



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all!!

I was wondering if you could help me out???!!


My name is Abi Hayward. I am a student at Plymouth College of Art, and I am currently undertaking my Majour study, where i am creating a zine or small book 
containing horse Illustrations, and hopefully *short stories or preferably, poems*.


*THE TASK*

I was hopeing if people could send me some sort of text to fill up the pages?

I am looking for:
 POEMS
The brief is open, any size, any topic as long as it is horse related.

 SHORT STORIES
Must be a maximum of half a page so 3 short paragraphs telling a small horsey tale.






Thank you very much for helping me out, please email submissions to: *[email protected]*



Chosen entries will be notified and will receive the digital illustration accompanying the poem.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

here is mine 
BTW y is this in the competition area? 

Walking down the sunlit beach i see a marvlous sight, a horse with wings so large and great, so bright they look made of light!
I climb aboard and off we go racing the dolphins jumping oh so high! 
As i look down below i can't believe i can actually fly!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh... soz... i didnt read the last bit ;/ but it's short so you can still use it i guess


----------



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

*thanks!*

thanks marlea!!

its really good, got some ideas on what i can draw to accompony it, thank you very much though its a great help!

when my modules finished (end of may) i will send you a copy of your poem with the artwork attached 

baisically how it was presented in the zine.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

They snort and prance in anticipation
The breath in deeply the morning air


And when the fog settles, the sun rises,
They pick up their wings and start to dance


Hope this one is ok too... it's sort of short but I didn't have time to make it longer.


----------



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

*ta*

thanks again! it doesnt need to be particularly long, but thank you  im just trying to gather a few because baisically im making the zine 24 pages.

2 pages being back and front covers

12 pages being illustrations about the horse 

10 pages hopefully of short stories and poems




but yes yours is good i'v got ideas!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

mine has a longer version, but i just can't find where i put it!!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> They snort and prance in anticipation
> The breath in deeply the morning air
> 
> 
> ...


oups little mistakes in there.

It's suppose to be this:
They snort and prance in anticipation
They breath in deeply the morning air

And when the fog settles, the sun rises,
They pick up their wings and start to dance

​


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I feel the trot of my horse as to say “don’t give up ! don’t give up !“. I love my horse but its so hard. I look at the black stallion’s shoulder. I put my hand down and I pat his neck. my friend looks relieved “set up the jump“ I say.I picked up a flat out canter and keep going in circles till the jump is set up. “READY !“ yells my friend. I look at the ground , as if it were a real person , a real enemy. I stay calm and trot my horse to the jump , calmly I lift into my jumping position. I feel my horse take off and we touch the ground , connected like were the only things in the world.I feel a exploding power and I feel my eyes close and great pain . I wake up and look around. I’m surrounded by doctors and family members and I have a wrap around my head , “what happened ??“ I ask “ you fell off your horse “ says the doctor. “ Ohh “ I say .I look confused and lost I ask my mom "How is Loco" she replies “good I think we got that covered for a day". I turn to the doctor “ when can I go home “ he replies “ soon , just sit tight and no riding for a while “ ……. Days go by and my parents report back to me about Loco my baby , my life , my horse ………. Its time to go home , I pack up and I head home the doctor says “ no riding ! “ and my parents made sure I did not a week went by and my parents said something to me that was every horse owners nightmare “ we have to sell your horse whats the point of keeping a horse you cant ride “ and then my dad adds so meanly “its like its stealing our money “ I look at them not even stopping to think or try to hold the tears “ I HATE YOU ! “ I say bursting into tears , heading to the barn , my parents stop for a minute then follow , I grab the lead rope and clip it on Loco’s halter , I lead him out of the stall and I try to find a mounting block , with blurry eyes , I hop up , not so gracefully and before thinking , I pick up a gallop holding on for dear life , I go wherever Loco wanted to go , we went to a big field , miles from my house , I never ever missed my parents and I never thinked during the time , i had grabbed my backpack , which I had food in , before I left and we had a creek and a big field of grass. 
Umm I have more


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

gaited
so elegant
so amazing to watch
in love 

draft horse
extremely large
look at those muscles they are big
in love 

A horse is a treasure
Be it big or small
Commenara or Shetland
Draft or gaited
Every horse is special like people
forever you should love them



Abused Horse

I graze my land and sit close to my mom
She neighs to me
I play around with the foals
Oh what it is like to be free 
Man yelling a screaming herd us up
We get taken to a bad place
My mom is calm
I neigh staying close to her side
I get forced into a tight place
I see a horses ribs sticking out of his stomach
The man yells at me
He takes my mom and i never see her again
The man takes me and its my time to leave the earth
Bye everyone 
Bye earth
I love you 


My Horse...... The First One
I got my horse one day
I looked around to see
a horse it was black
he nudged me
I smiled big
this was
the best
day of my
life could not
even breath when
they opened that stall
door and i have been through so
many horse now but he has a special place
in my heart for ever and ever
he is a horse that neighs 
at your everytime you
come in his stall he 
had a smooth trot
a super willing 
personality
he had a 
spot on
his 
back 
he was
so special
in his own way
one day he fell sick
i cared for him patiently
he was so very special and
talented i could not believe what
was happening so i put on my happy
face and i went out to the barn with the
vet but then the vet told me that he was 
not going to make it the worst day of my life 
i will never ever forget him and his black body


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Does a poem and a blurb about the horses its talking about work?


The Story of The Little Iron Horse

Blackness 
dark like tar
sweet breath 
like summer grass

hooves whispering 
over soft soil
or thundering 
across wide fields

Brilliance in his eyes
ancient knowledge
he is royalty
from the highest kingdom

Sent by a Sun King 
with royal daughters
to claim and tame
a wild land

Toiling through 
all seasons long
his children grow up
stout and strong

shaped by the land
they shaped
strong and proud
the little iron horse

From royal court 
to peasants field
his regal bearing
never broken

As I gaze upon him
I feel his mighty power 
Noble creature through the ages
Descendant of the great king

.......
This poem recounts the true story of the Cheval Canadien, Canada's rare and beautiful breed. Their small size and amazing strength have earned them the title "little iron horse". Descendants of the original horses sent to Canada by King Louis XVI, otherwise known as the Sun King, in 1665. These horses were the finest animals from the kings own court. Even today, they demonstrate the typical Baroque characteristics not unlike Andalusians and Lippizans. 

They are predominantly black with a thick coat of short hairs and profuse mane and tail. Though their size and height varies considerably, Canadian horses typically stand between fourteen and sixteen hands and weigh between 1000 and 1400 pounds.


----------



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

thank you  they are all very good, keep em coming!!


----------



## Rides2win (Apr 8, 2011)

Heaven when I ride you,
Open fields to run free,
Racing back home,
So close to the finish line,
Everytime we ride, we rides as one.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

here is my fave one i have ever wrote 
We step gracefully into the sand covered arena; the lights are blinding and the massive crowd cheer and chant. 
I brush my boots off one last time, and I begin to feel very self-conscious. _I know I am only here because I am one of the top riders in Australia, and that is why I am here, but what if I muck up? My whole life could be ruined in just one step. _The crowd cheer louder as I step into view, my heart racing. 
_Forget them _I think _Just forget them, remember your training_. And then I can here nothing but the sound of my horse’s hooves, so delicately do they step on the golden ground.
_Halt _I think, and then I feel the powerful muscles beneath me stop, neatly squared at the exact centre point _perfect _I think, but the test hasn’t even begun yet.
I lower my head and place me left hand on my horse’s hindquarter gently for a second, then as I squeeze my calves and rise up and down to the smooth trot, I begin to feel the real power of dressage.
With such grace we turn in a perfect circle, my horse doesn’t put one foot out of place. Nearing the end of the circle I tap my legs, so obvious to me yet unseen to the crowd, onto my horse’s chestnut sides. And with that she moves into a flowing canter, moving so swiftly. We both know this test off by heart, and I hardly even need to tell her to do a flying change down the centre line, _Good girl Nim! _ I cry out in my head, but the hardest part is still t come, and I just hope we can pull it off, a few more circles and turns, okay here it is, we are just about to come to the long side and about to complete our final thing, I move into a trot, and then… piaffe! _We did it!! _I turn into the centre, halt… solute… the whole crowd burst into applause, and with a swish of Nim’s tail we trot out off the magical arena, back into the real world. 
I wait for the others to finish their test, and I admit they’re good, VERY good… 
The last person finishes her test, and the judges are left to count up the scores.
The suspense is overpowering and it seems like an eternity before they finally come to the microphone and announce the placings._ I’ll be an embarrassment to Australia if I get a bad score _and then the time comes… “In 3rd place, representing America we have Jessica Condor,” The whole crowd burst into loud whoops and cheers as the 3rd place getter went up to collect her prize. “And in second we have, representing Ireland, Molly McGuiness,” taking her place on the pavilion with her trusty steed beside the American Jessica she waved to the adoring crowd, “And in first place we have…” For a second it felt like the whole world had stopped, everyone was holding their breath, “In first place we have representing Australia…” _Australia? I’m the only Aussie; it can’t be… he must have said Austria, yeah that blondy, Anna Brunn… right?? _ “Katie Spielder riding Niblefoot,” I gasp as the crowd begin to breathe again and roar in wild applause, I nudge Nim into a steady trot and go out to collect my gleaming trophy and Nim’s rose wreath, Nim lowers her head as the smiling judges put the wreath over her head and let it slide down on her neck, she is proud off herself _And so she should be _I think. She then lets out a victorious whinny as we begin our lap of honour, and nothing matters to me anymore, not the tall trophy, or the wreath so carefully placed on Nim’s neck now glistening with sweat, or the cheering crowds, all of that is behind me and all there is just the two of us, just an aussie girl and her champion horse.


----------

